

Bytengine(v0.2-alpha): Content repository written in Go - wilsonfiifi
https://github.com/johnwilson/bytengine

======
wilsonfiifi
Author here!

This is an almost complete rewrite of Bytengine in an attempt to make it
easier to install, use and customise.

The long period between releases was due mostly to lack of time. This rewrite
required that I do more research (by reading more code, documentation etc…)
and actually dedicate some serious coding time. It's still a work in progress
and I'm sure you will see some atrocities in my code so feel free to criticise
and advise so I can become better at the craft.

I hope you folks like the updates/changes and as usual, your feedback is
always appreciated.

Cheers

